# Doubleneck Telecaster Wiring: Need Help!



## Rudder Bug (Nov 21, 2011)

I am in the process of completing a doubleneck Telecaster-like project out of a cheap kit and the wiring diagram is way over my head. 

I am an accomplished idiot in electronics but this diagram is Chinese to me, well, the whole kit is Chinese too but...this diagram looks like a mess, or is it me? I just can't figure this out...

On the other hand, I bought miles of vintage braided wire and I would appreciate a diagram _For Dummies_, showing how I could get through my wiring, and ideally substitute their crappy stuff with my braided wire...and finally enjoy playing my doubleneck.

Could someone assist me in that process, or provide me a clear, readable diagram? I've been all over Google and can't find anything. I need someone to walk me through it, step by step.












Cheers

Gilles


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi Gilles:

Is this diagram easier for you to visualize?

It is not exactly what you require, but it is a starting point to become more familiar.

Regarding the wire you bought...you will be able to put it to use. What are the wires coming from the pickups now?

*How are your soldering skills?*

Cheers

Dave


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I also found this one:

It is not as "clear" (i.e., especially the wiring connections for the pot and 3-way switch to select 6 strings or 12 strings)...but again, it might be helpful.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Rudder Bug (Nov 21, 2011)

Dave,

Those will help pe a lot, you are making my day!

My soldering skill aren't too bad, I get lots of tip and tricks out of Youtube but I have problems understanding the ground(s). Ex.: Floating ground?

I have wired a couple of my builds so far and I've always made it through with my beginner's luck. Like something goes wrong, I jump here and there with a wire (I don't mean here that I jump all over my workshop with a piece of wire in my hand but you know what I mean! ) and usually get things to work but I don't really know what I'm doing, it's plain luck each time.

Oh yes, and I just bought a digital multimeter, finally!

Thanks bunches

Gilles


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Rudder Bug said:


> ......I jump all over my workshop with a piece of wire in my hand


That is exactly what *I *do when I get frustrated with an electronics project....I think it helps, actually.

Congrats on the new meter.

Keep us updated as to how the wiring progresses.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Rudder Bug (Nov 21, 2011)

Dave,

Believe it or not, I am almost done with it! A couple usual flaws, like every time, perhaps a little more because it's a Double-Trouble, BUT I am getting there, teehee! The guitar is sleeping at my local body shop for the next three days, the time the clear coat gets hard but I am acquiring some soldering practice meanwhile.

The moment of thruth should take place by mid-week.

Once again, thanks a lot for your precious help, I owe you a cold one!

Gilles


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Congrats Gilles !! 

Did you use/are you using your wire with the braided shield?

It was my pleasure to be able to help.

Waiting to hear about the final moment of truth.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Rudder Bug (Nov 21, 2011)

greco said:


> Congrats Gilles !!
> 
> *Did you use/are you using your wire with the braided shield?*
> 
> ...


I tried but had to undo the little I had done with it. At least, that gave me some good practice for my future projects. So I stuck to their (and your) wiring diagrams with "normal" wire. The braided wire is going in my three next project, and one of them is a "partial" Jimmy Page wiring. I say partial cause I only got two push-pull pots in hand and I am a rookie. I am hesitating between out of phase and parallel/series outfit. Two push-pulls is enough for now, until I master that stuff a little more.

You've got a PM too.

Cheers

Gilles


----------



## Rudder Bug (Nov 21, 2011)

I wired everything exactly as per the "Chinese Diagram" and the result is quite puzzling...

Here is what I get with the following selections:

Both guitars/All pups: I got 3 alive. The 12 string (upper neck) neck pup is dead.

When I select each guitar separately, there is always one pup still active on the "wrong guitar" and everything is as per their instructions. Hum...I'm going to jump all over my floor tomorrow again.

My understanding of the ground network sucks. I am *positive* the problem is hiding somewhere there...

Hum...hum..kqoct 9kkhhd

BUT, the beauty of this amazingly complicated project is that next time I wire a normal, single neck, two pups guitar, I am gonna laugh my butt.

Last time I jammed with my fellows last week, I promised them I will have my doubleneck up and running when we do Stairway to Heaven next Wednesday. And it will be there!


----------

